# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Passer de Vista 64 bits a 32 bits

## ess2007

salut amis
puis je Passer de Vista 64 bits a 32 bits sans dgats (sans formater et comment )
j'ai des soucis concernant l'installation de certain logiicels tes que MS OFFICE 2007 ET 2003 POUR PROCESSUR 64 BIT alors je veux migrer vers 32 bits.
merci de votre collaboration .

----------


## Ratoratatix

Salut,


Je croit qu'il faut formater...

----------


## droggo

Xoe,

Je ne comprends pas : tu as des versions 64 bits de MS Office ?

Si oui, elles devraient s'installer sans problme sur ton Vista64.

Si non, tu peux parfaitement mettre des applications 32 bits sur ton Vista64, a ne pose pas de problme.

----------


## nicroman

Je ne savais mme pas qu'il existait des versions 64 bits de Office !
En tout cas, elle n'existent pas sur MSDN !

Et les versions 32 bits fonctionnent absoluement sans aucun problme sous Vista x64....

----------


## Senji

salut,

tu ne peux upgrader ni downgrader entre un system 32 et 64 bit. si t'as un 64 bit et que tu veux repasser sur du 32, tu dois d'abord avoir le disc 32 bit et refaire une installe complte avec le formatage qui va avec, c'est le seul moyen. Sauvegardes bien tes donnes avant tout. 

bye :;):

----------


## nador-75

salut,

j'ai un vista 64 bit et je n'ai eu aucun probleme pour installer l'office 2007 (32 bit), et en plus je n'ai jamais recontr un probleme pour install un soft (32bit) sur le vista 64 bit

donc essaye de faire reparer le systeme avec un vista 32 bit si a marche pas vous etes oblig de reinstaller donc de formater

----------


## droggo

Jeo,



> donc essaye de faire reparer le systeme avec un vista 32 bit si a marche pas vous etes oblig de reinstaller donc de formater


Comme l'a dit _Senji_, ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer. On ne peut tout simplement pas passer d'un 64  32 bits (et vice-versa) comme a.

----------


## dans le sud

Bonjour, impossible de faire tourner painter 4 (rcemment achet) en 64 bits sur un Pc Core i7 rcemment achet. mme problme avec ma suite corel draw 12 : corel fonctionne et photo paint plante.Il y-a-t-il une solution ?
Le SAV de corel indique "a ne tourne pas en 64 bits" point final. (dplorable).
 Avez-vous une solution ? Si non, est-ce que je peux passer de 64 en 32 bits sans formater ou au pire en formatant. et si oui vais-je perdre beaucoup de vitesse ?
Merci d'avance de vos tuyaux.
ACHEM

----------

